# Found this on ArmyRanger.com...



## Smurf (Aug 5, 2009)

"WWII - 16 (16 Operations, however some of these spanned multiple days on multiple DZs)
Korea - 3
South Vietnam - 10 (5 MFF - the first combat MFF jumps)
North Vietnam - 13
Laos - 1
Grenada - 1
Panama - 1
Desert Storm - 1 MFF

Grenada was only one Operation but included SL and MFF"

I had no idea there was a MFF in Grenada.  


http://forum.armyranger.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=563&start=60


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 7, 2009)

Get on your googlefu.

This from ArmyRanger.com (same post as yours):



> Only one SEAL Team has a combat jump (that I found so far) - SL in Grenada



and this from google:

SEAL mff grenada 

;):cool:


----------

